# Transistores de potencia de amplificador



## Manonline (Dic 11, 2006)

Hola!!

Voy a hacer un amplificador de 130w con preamp universal (para consolas magneticas, micrfono, bla bla bla) con control de tonos, volumen, balance, y mas yerbas... y en el circuito qe tengo los transistores de potencia son dos BUY69 o 2N3055

la pregunta es... ¿cual es el mejor? ¿hay alguna eqivalencia a estos? de ser asi... ¿alguna mejor?

desde ya, muchas gracias...

en las vacaciones prometo subir el circuito impreso, circuito electrico y lo qe tenga...


----------



## Guest (Dic 11, 2006)

ke tal. Pues si dispones de efectivo puedes colocar el MJ15022 y MJ15023

SALUDOS.


----------



## Manonline (Dic 11, 2006)

Luciperro... muchisimas gracias x tu respuesta... jajaja no pasaron ni 5 minutos desde qe postie... =)

estos qe me pasaste tienen mejor calidad/durabilidad?

gracias de nuevo... este verano voy a publicar en tu post de diagramas algunos amplificador... de 25, 50 y 130 watts (el de 130 segurisimo) con sus PCBs y todo...


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 13, 2006)

Hay muchos transistores del tipo. Si no quieres complicarte la vida con transistores en encapsulado metálico, puedes probar los TIP 35 C Y TIP36C, megaeconómicos y muy usados en hifi y car audio, y como alternativa el 2sb683 y su par complementario. Tambien está el 2N3773 y su par -

Tambien estan los MJ15015 Y MJ 15016, que son de motorola y de algo menos de voltage que los que ten han posteado antes.

En definitiva, no vas a apreciar ninguna variación de sonido instales el transistor que instales. Cuando un circuito está equilibrado y bien diseñado, no importa la calidad de transistor que uses. 

Yo particularmente me decanto mas por las etapas MOS-FET, de mayor rendimiento, mayor calidad y mas sencillez de diseño. Concretamente puedes buscar los 2SJ50 y los 2SK135. Los padres de las etapas de potencia mosfet semi y profesionales. Con cuatro pequeños transistores tipo 2n5551 y 2n5401 lias una etapa de potencia final con la que disfrutaras de lo lindo... Salu2


----------



## Manonline (Dic 13, 2006)

gracias tecnicdeso!! y perdon qe siga molestando... en encapsulados TO-3 cuales conoces? =)

gracias de antemano =)

suertee.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 16, 2006)

La verdad que hoy en dia el encapsulado TO3 no esta demasiado de moda. Encontrar transistores to3 buenos, bonitos, baratos... dificil. El archiconocido 2n3055, pero cuidado que tiene sus limites... Saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 16, 2006)

hola luciperro te recomiendo los mj802 que son para 30 amperes no creo que tengas mas potencia pero no esforzaras los transistores i si son con los tip 31c y 32c reemplazalo por los tip41c y 42c con eso te andara de maravilla
(yo tambientengo amplificador de 130w sin amplificador y funciona de maravilla)


----------



## arcangello27 (Sep 14, 2009)

utiliza los transistores 2sc3858 funcionan de maravilla
pero te recomendaria que la fabricaras complementaria
y asi utilizarias los transistores 2sa1494 y los 2sc3858


----------



## mda1961 (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola, saludos, queria comentarte que los 2N3055 tienen que ser de los 70/80, los que venden ahora no duran nada, éstos son de hi-fi, el BUY69 es amplificador de potencia pero de horizontal de TV, no se quema pero es un TR duro, es mas tranquilo el Toshiba 2SC1617, estamos hablando de todos NPN, ahora si conseguis la versión militar del 2N3055 (RCA 65901) es el sumun, es el 6L6GC de los TR.
Los Mj15015 no tienen tampoco la calidez, no te olvides que muchos TR estan puestos para potencia pero no fidelidad, para Hi.Fi, yá mas de 60 watts RMS es mucho, yo uso RCA 65901 y mucho valvular, para voces EL34, para musica 6L6GC, saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 26, 2010)

mda1961 dijo:


> ...los 2N3055 tienen que ser de los 70/80, los que venden ahora no duran nada...


Sólo si comprás los falsos. Lso 3055 actuales son mejores que los de los 70-80, pero las falsificaciones no.


mda1961 dijo:


> ...el Toshiba 2SC1617...


El 99% de los componentes Toshiba a los que se tiene acceso son falsificaciones. Como son muy buenos y tienen un precio interesante, los chinos falsificadores sonríen al fabricarlos.

En fin, todo pasa por simplemente conseguir componentes originales. Si comprás los truchos es más que esperable que ande mal todo.

Saludos


----------

